# Which Clippers Are Best?



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I am currently paying $75.00 for a mobile groomer to come to my house to groom Sophie. Since I am going to be getting Bubbles soon, I would like to learn how to groom them myself. I know I need a good pair of clippers and from some of your past threads, it looks like Andis makes some good ones and the Andis ACG was mentioned many times. The problem is, I went to Petedge to look at them and there are several of them...which one would be best? Here is the link: 
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...ppid=PEDM_WEBSHOP_TR&wec-locale=en_US&cm=3000

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the Wahl Bravura with stainless steel attachments that Aastha recommended and I love it. 

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=Wahl

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I have the Wahl Bravura with stainless steel attachments that Aastha recommended and I love it.
> 
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=Wahl
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Same here. It doesn't have detachable blades but I've never found that to be a problem. Our Maltese are small. I've never had the blade get hot(which is one reason why people like to change blades). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dominic said:


> I have the Wahl Bravura with stainless steel attachments that Aastha recommended and I love it.
> 
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=Wahl
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App





eiksaa said:


> Same here. It doesn't have detachable blades but I've never found that to be a problem. Our Maltese are small. I've never had the blade get hot(which is one reason why people like to change blades).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I too have the same ones with the stainless steel combs. I have to say that i really do love the clippers and combs. Marisa and Aastha spoke highly of the clippers and combs and wanted something that was lightweight, cordless and was of good quality. I have to say that i was happy that i found the clippers in pink.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

The Wahl clippers look really nice and it looks like right now you get the stainless combs for free! I have Andis, not the pro line, and it does have detachable blades but I rarely use them. The longest blade I have is a #4 which is nice for cutting the body if you're doing like a town and country and want the body super short. I can't say I'm in love with them, but they work well. Cordless would be really nice as long as you remember to keep them charged!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been using the Wahl Bravura since the beginning and it's very easy to use. I always recommend it to anyone who asks  it's easy to hold and I like using the stainless steel combs with it. I got mine from petEdge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the wahls are fine for your use! I think Andis is really geared more twards the professionals who use them constantly all day long, but i have used them and they are certainly worth the money.
My clippers are the Gieb Buttercut Zero Heat and I love it. Its not cordless, but its super lightweight and durable. Not zero heat tho lol

Tips for everyone to keep their clippers and blades lasting longer:
1. ALWAYS clean the fur out of them after every use. Remove the blades and use a clipper brush (it comes with one but they make better ones you can buy for a couple bucks, or just use an old toothbrush!) to clean any sign of hair in any nook and cranny. Then do the same with the blade. 
I take my blades apart (pay close attention to how it is put together!! And dont tighten the screws very much) and clean them out with a damp cloth every now and then. And always use blade wash in between.
2. Oil is your friend!!! Make sure you oil the blades after you clean them!
3. Never ever wash them (blades) in the sink. Metal will rust and you will have to buy new blades.
4. Call a local groomer or hair stylist and ask them who sharpens their blades. If you are lucky it will be some local guy that comes by. Take them and have them done every 6 months or so (groomers do it more often). Most will also service your clippers too, which should be done once a year at least. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I too have the same ones with the stainless steel combs. I have to say that i really do love the clippers and combs. Marisa and Aastha spoke highly of the clippers and combs and wanted something that was lightweight, cordless and was of good quality. I have to say that i was happy that i found the clippers in pink.


OK Debbie, do tell...where did you find the pink ones?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am so glad I asked, because I would have bought the wrong ones. I see from past threads that a lot of you use a 4FC or 7F. Please help me with recommendations on anything else I should purchase right now with the clippers. I will look for a clipper brush. Apparently I need cool lube. Anything else?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cutie Patootie said:


> OK Debbie, do tell...where did you find the pink ones?



Here you go Becky...i have these only in pink and like Celeta said the stainless steel combs are free. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...String=wahl+bravura+clippers&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

A 7 is pretty short. A 4 will leave him fluffy but short. Like a puppy cut.
You would use a 30 blade to use your guards (or clip on combs) for a longer cut. I believe you can use the 10 that comes with your clippers, but I would look into that first. I was taught to use the 30 blade.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Becky, these clippers have a 5 in 1 blade so you don't have to buy separate blades.



FREE OFFER!
FREE 5-in-1 Wahl Stainless Steel Comb Set with the purchase of a
Wahl Bravura Lithium Clipper Kit
A $36.83 Value!

Step up to improved performance, and save time, money, and energy with a Wahl® Bravura™ Lithium Clipper Kit. The powerful lithium-ion clipper runs at 500 SPM faster than conventional clippers (5,500 SPM vs. 5000). Lithium-ion batteries prevent overcharging, overheating, and will only consume energy when the battery needs to charge. The lithium-ion model is designed to last through 1000 battery charging cycles, compared to about 400 on the original NiMh Bravura™, so this clipper lasts more than twice as long

Lithium-ion battery holds 60 minutes of full charge time
Quiet, low-vibration clipper is easy to clean and maintain, and is durable, lightweight, and maintenance free
*Comes with an always cool-running 5-in-1 Fine blade that adjusts to these cutting lengths: #9, #10, #15, #30, and #40 Kit i*ncludes these accessories:
Charging stand base and charger
Six guide attachment combs (#1-1/8" cut, #2-1/4" cut, #3-1/3" cut, #4-1/2" cut, #6-3/4" cut and #8-1" cut)
The kit also includes clipper oil, a cleaning brush and an instruction book.

Size: 7" x 1.69" x1.44"
Weight: 0.55 lbs. / 8.8 oz

From Wahl®: 30-Day Satisfaction Guarantee & 1-Year Guarantee


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

5 in 1 are the way to go!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

We used the buttercut 5 in 1 and I like those because they were light, cordless, rechargable, and best of all had ceramic blades. We never had to change them while doing a shave down. Even on a standard poodle!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok all this talk is just making me want to go out and buy a new set of clippers. Because I'm a sucker for new grooming tools. So y'all need to just knock it off. :w00t:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay, I am so excited! Even better that they're pink. OK, so do I need to buy the cool lube? Do they get hot in the middle of grooming one dog?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats to keep it cool. Its always good to have it. Altho it says lube too, it isnt meant to be the only source of lube. You need some oil as well. It will come with some, but you want to get more when that runs out (or just buy it at the same time like I did lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Yay, I am so excited! Even better that they're pink. OK, so do I need to buy the cool lube? Do they get hot in the middle of grooming one dog?



I'm and enabler. :innocent: I didn't get the cool lube. I haven't had a problem with them getting hot during grooming and i usually do the 3 that are in shorter coats one right after the other on bath day.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm and enabler. :innocent: I didn't get the cool lube. I haven't had a problem with them getting hot during grooming and i usually do the 3 that are in shorter coats one right after the other on bath day.


I've heard about you Debbie. You and Pam. Enablers.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm and enabler. :innocent: I didn't get the cool lube. I haven't had a problem with them getting hot during grooming and i usually do the 3 that are in shorter coats one right after the other on bath day.


I love it! :ThankYou: We have to pass on all of the "can't miss deals." 
I just ordered it and told my husband I saved him a ton of money." He sarcastically said "oh great, then buy two!" :chili::Happy_Dance: But seriously, it will pay for itself using it one time to groom two dogs.

Bubbles is cut really, really short right now, so I doubt I will need to do very much with her for a while. Debbie, I was trying to find the before and after pictures of Reece. Her transformation has been incredible and I am expecting a big difference with Bubbles too. 

Now on to looking up threads for scissors. I have a pair of regular ones that are decent and two very nice thinning shears, but I think I might need some rounded scissors. :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cutie Patootie said:


> I love it! :ThankYou: We have to pass on all of the "can't miss deals."
> I just ordered it and told my husband I saved him a ton of money." He sarcastically said "oh great, then buy two!" :chili::Happy_Dance: But seriously, it will pay for itself using it one time to groom two dogs.
> 
> Bubbles is cut really, really short right now, so I doubt I will need to do very much with her for a while. Debbie, I was trying to find the before and after pictures of Reece. Her transformation has been incredible and I am expecting a big difference with Bubbles too.
> ...




Becky, it's me the enabler again. :HistericalSmiley: I know Marisa, Aastha and Celita have Chris Christensen scissors and really like them. I have the Master Grooming Rainbow Shears, curved and straight and i really like them, Petedge sells them but their site is down for maintenance when i checked or i would post the link from them. Here's what they look like. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Master-Grooming-Stainless-Rainbow-Series/dp/B004WP7QCE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388897581&sr=8-1&keywords=master+grooming+rainbow+shears]Amazon.com: Master Grooming Tools Stainless Steel 5200 Rainbow Series Curved Pet Shears, 6-1/2-Inch: Pet Supplies[/ame]


Here's a couple of pics of Reese. The first one is when i first got her and the 2nd and 3rd is a year after i got her. The little next to Reese is Kelly a month after i got her, both are from the same breeder. :wub:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Becky, it's me the enabler again. :HistericalSmiley: I know Marisa, Aastha and Celita have Chris Christensen scissors and really like them. I have the Master Grooming Rainbow Shears, curved and straight and i really like them, Petedge sells them but their site is down for maintenance when i checked or i would post the link from them. Here's what they look like. Amazon.com: Master Grooming Tools Stainless Steel 5200 Rainbow Series Curved Pet Shears, 6-1/2-Inch: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of Reese. The first one is when i first got her and the 2nd and 3rd is a year after i got her. The little next to Reese is Kelly a month after i got her, both are from the same breeder. :wub:


Thanks for the enabling. :thumbsup: I love it, so keep it coming. It's amazing how much younger Reece looks a year later. I love it, thank you for sending those to me.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Becky, it's me the enabler again. :HistericalSmiley: I know Marisa, Aastha and Celita have Chris Christensen scissors and really like them. I have the Master Grooming Rainbow Shears, curved and straight and i really like them, Petedge sells them but their site is down for maintenance when i checked or i would post the link from them. Here's what they look like. Amazon.com: Master Grooming Tools Stainless Steel 5200 Rainbow Series Curved Pet Shears, 6-1/2-Inch: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of Reese. The first one is when i first got her and the 2nd and 3rd is a year after i got her. The little next to Reese is Kelly a month after i got her, both are from the same breeder. :wub:


Reese and Kelly are both so beautiful. Love their coats. 

I have the CC shears now and I used to own the Master Grooming rainbow shears. I can honestly say there is very less difference in performance. It feels the same to me for our Maltese hair. 

I bought the CC because there was an offer going on and I figured why not! Plus they will last longer than my master grooming would have. For the price though, MG is not bad at all.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Reese and Kelly are both so beautiful. Love their coats.
> 
> I have the CC shears now and I used to own the Master Grooming rainbow shears. I can honestly say there is very less difference in performance. It feels the same to me for our Maltese hair.
> 
> I bought the CC because there was an offer going on and I figured why not! Plus they will last longer than my master grooming would have. For the price though, MG is not bad at all.


Thank you Aastha, I will check them both out. I suspect the CC shears are pretty pricey, but who knows...I may find another good deal.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had the Andis AGP for years, grooming 3 dogs (one super fluffy pom/yorkie) with no problems. I only use 3 blades, my favorite is the 3 4/4 fC for the fluffy one and Bayleigh. 

I am still looking for a great mini clipper and have been sorely disappointed with ALL of them so far. If anyone has recommendations, PLEASE share!


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Dominic said:


> I have the Wahl Bravura with stainless steel attachments that Aastha recommended and I love it.
> 
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=Wahl
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I broke down and ordered a new set today. I ordered the pink one. I have a great set of dual speed oster clippers but they are so heavy. I have been down with my back for the past year and can't do a full trim because of it. Maybe these will be easier on my back.


----------

